# Problem mit JTextPane & JScrollPane (horizontal)



## Joetempes (6. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem & hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Folgender Code:


```
final JTextPane tp_target = new JTextPane(); //for different text colors
final JScrollPane sp_target = new JScrollPane(tp_target,JScrollPane.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED, JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED);
```

Füge ich die JScrollPane in einen Container ein erscheint auf meinem JFrame die JTextPane in der JScrollPane.
Aber das horizontale Scrollen springt nicht an, vertikal funktioniert.
Am Ende der JTextPane geht der Curser automatisch in die nächste Zeile.

Benutze ich anstatt der JTextPane eine JTextArea funktionierts wunderbar.

Woran liegt das?

Grüße

Joetempes


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Aug 2008)

Am Zeilenumbruch. Der lässt sich in einer JTextArea über die Methode setWordWrap() einstellen.
In den von JTextComponent erbenden Klassen geht das glaub ich über ein Document.


----------



## Joetempes (6. Aug 2008)

Danke für das Stichwort.

Der Beitrag hier sieht mir ganz brauchbar aus:
http://www.straub.as/java/swing/linewrapping2.html


----------



## Gast (10. Okt 2008)

Bei mir gehts nicht:-(


----------

